
Revisiting Coroutines (2004) [pdf] - noelwelsh
http://www.inf.puc-rio.br/~roberto/docs/MCC15-04.pdf
======
noelwelsh
Given recent discussions of coroutines here on HN (e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16947033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16947033))
this paper might be interesting to some. It has a good overview of approaches
to coroutines, relates them to continuations, and discusses some of the uses
and issues that arise.

There is an extensive literature on continuations, and they've been more
widely studied than coroutines, but they probably aren't presented in a way
that is accessible without some background reading. This paper might be a good
way to acquire that background.

